# Sentra Rear DiscBrake Conversion



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if I could buy the rear axel of a 200SX and just bolt it onto my car, to do this conversion. I was told that this would be much cheaper then if I bought all the conversion parts. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on this topic.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't see how it would be cheaper to buy the whole rear axle then just a few parts off of it.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I don't see how it would be cheaper to buy the whole rear axle then just a few parts off of it.


 I dont know how easy it is to swap off just the disk brakes and put them on the rear axel for a b14, but if you can find the whole thing cheap Id just do it. All you really need is the parts off a 200SX SE-R, they should fit on any B14.

Then again, disks in the rear arent a HUGE advantage, mostly if its just a daily driver type thing. The rear brakes dont handle much of the load, it something like 75-90% of the weight is put on the front.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

5aprilc said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could buy the rear axel of a 200SX and just bolt it onto my car, to do this conversion. I was told that this would be much cheaper then if I bought all the conversion parts. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on this topic.


Dpends on how cheaply you can get the entire rear beam. It will be a LOT mroe work to do it that way than it would to buy the fastbrakes conversion kit.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i got my rear beam for about 120. and then park brake cables, rebuild kits for the calipers, rotors, and pads. oh and the SS lines afterwards.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

The adapters cost about $140 for two small pieces of metal. If you can find a 200sx SE-R rear axle for less than that, I'd say go for it.


----------

